# your quality of workmanship, for yourself



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

hows the quality of the work you do for yourself.?

for instance ,; i am not a neat person at heart , just wasnt raised that way , 
but on the job , i`m a very neat , organized guy , because , its not my home.
i tend to ,in my private life , be a bit A.D.D , and all over the place.
but on the job , i try to be very methodical , and not waste a step , and i`m very concious on my materials, and time .

i do very nice work , cleints like my attention to detail

but i do struggle to have that same quailty for myself at home .


why the hell is that????


whos like that? 
whos not like that?


----------



## naturalwood (Apr 18, 2009)

You mean like my deck that's been 3 years in the making..... lol

Lorne


 (that's my wife)


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I think personalities like this are drawn into this field.... I am exactly how you described it. My Dad is the same way as well. 

For me the jobsite is always neat, but the truck and trailer continue to get messier and messier until I have to spend a whole day organizing everything to get back in order.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

me too:whistling

then again i got a buddy that armoralls his shop vac..i like the way i am:thumbup:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> me too:whistling
> 
> then again i got a buddy that armoralls his shop vac..i like the way i am:thumbup:


Say it ain't so or take him to see someone cuz, damn, he got issues.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

oh it be so..he's a nut but a likable sort:thumbup:


----------



## ranteso (Nov 11, 2010)

It's normal not to be as detailed and careful on your own projects. Not that you're hacking it, but there's a certain mindset that isn't there on personal projects. You just want to get it done because it's not a paying job, it's a choir. 

When I come home the last thing I want to do is pick up a tool, and it takes a lot for me to hang a picture. This is why I did a complete exterior/interior rip out of my present home 7 years ago. I didn't want to constantly work on my home because I knew if i didn't approach it like a real project and do it all at once I'd hack at it a little at a time and nothing would get done well.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

ranteso said:


> It's normal not to be as detailed and careful on your own projects. Not that you're hacking it, but there's a certain mindset that isn't there on personal projects. You just want to get it done because it's not a paying job, it's a choir.
> 
> When I come home the last thing I want to do is pick up a tool, and it takes a lot for me to hang a picture. This is why I did a complete exterior/interior rip out of my present home 7 years ago. I didn't want to constantly work on my home because I knew if i didn't approach it like a real project and do it all at once I'd hack at it a little at a time and nothing would get done well.





I about lose it every time someone in my household buys and ikea or similar assemble yourself piece of furniture... Even hanging a picture gets me going.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

r4r&r said:


> Say it ain't so or take him to see someone cuz, damn, he got issues.


I believe it because I know a couple of guys like that. I'm more like OP and Tom. I hate working at home too, because my wife is the worst client in the universe.

I like working in my shop when I've got a counter top to make. A mess is expected as part of the process and I don't disappoint.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

Yup no money to be made at home,, but my work is still better than most contractors would do mine just never gets finished

Sometimes it's a lack of material but most time I buy the stuff just to shelve it

Kind of like my toys I buy go fast parts to see them sit there I'm more or a rider than a wrench lol

Oh well it could be worse I used to help my friends with my free time but it never was appreciated or paid back now I say screw it


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have slowly turned the other way. Used to be I just wanted it done for stuff myself. Now I want the best for numero uno. 

I asked myself one day "exactly what do people think of me when they see I treat myself like ****? Why shouldn't the stuff I make for me and my family be the absolute best work I can do?"


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

last place i would think of skimping would be my place. my family would be very disappointed.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

The work I do at home is just as good as the work I do for other people but it just takes forever!!!

The master bedroom base trim is still not finished 4 years later. Wife let's me know about it every couple months.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

country_huck said:


> The work I do at home is just as good as the work I do for other people but it just takes forever!!!
> 
> The master bedroom base trim is still not finished 4 years later. Wife let's me know about it every couple months.


That's it right there. I don't recall anyone saying they did less quality at home, just less.

When a man says he'll do something he will. There's no call to remind him every 6 mos.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I bought a fixer upper 3 years ago and ran out of gas for the fixer upper machine so I bought an almost brand new house no fixer upperin required. Happy days...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

im the same way.. i have crap everywhere all over the place at home... i cant see the top of my desk its just papers and reciepts everywhere... the truck gets organized on sundays while the fox nfl pregame show is on and during the adds during games.


on site i try to keep everything together.. during framing chords and hoses are left out other than the main feeder line to the temporary.. during trim stage everything gets coiled up every night and tucked away. once im done in a room its swept out so 1- it looks finished 2- no dirt, garbage to damage the new floor my ass is covered if its damaged its the subtrades. it drives me nuts when other guys on the crew just want to leave stuff out during the final stage of the job, it makes for a professional looking jobsite instead of the homeowner seeing crap everywhere when they do a walk through at night


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> im the same way.. i have crap everywhere all over the place at home... i cant see the top of my desk its just papers and reciepts everywhere... the truck gets organized on sundays while the fox nfl pregame show is on and during the adds during games.
> 
> 
> on site i try to keep everything together.. during framing chords and hoses are left out other than the main feeder line to the temporary.. during trim stage everything gets coiled up every night and tucked away. once im done in a room its swept out so 1- it looks finished 2- no dirt, garbage to damage the new floor my ass is covered if its damaged its the subtrades. it drives me nuts when other guys on the crew just want to leave stuff out during the final stage of the job, it makes for a professional looking jobsite instead of the homeowner seeing crap everywhere when they do a walk through at night







Most homeowners can't tell if miters are right on, or a stud is out of level, or a header is too small. But they sure can tell if the jobsite is clean. 

Clean is safer. Clean is faster.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

It takes me forever to start something, but when I do I get it done, like any project. Never had unfinished trim work 3 months later ect... 

I have a bunch of wood flooring and base/mouldings to install and some painting to do soon. Been putting it off, but when I start I will commit all of my available time to it. Easier to me. Don't want the boss lady riding my ass. Lol. When i finish the inside I need to restain my fence, clean up my trees, burn or haul tree limbs, same process. Knock it out.

As far as the quality, I will do my best craftsmanship on the wifes house, always. She deserves it and I dont want look at chit I could of done better all the time. Often I use reclaimed materials though, and do the best I can. Sometimes its a ***** to make miracles happen. Lol 

My tools are always put up in my pick up, but the passenger seat floor board has discarded iced tea cups and scrap paper most of the time. Inside usually needs a wipe down. Usually kind of cluttered. Nice truck so I keep the outside clean though.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I do good work for folks and if it is a finished home repair, I'll keep things clean and neat. If it is a remodel or rough frame out, all bets are off. I usually wait until I am tripping over stuff to clean up.

My truck and desk are the same way. It is mainly due to my OCD though. I can't stand to touch anything dusty or sandy or greasy or dirty or may in any stretch of the imagination have cooties. Yeah, I know. Odd trade for a guy with those issues. :laughing:


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I can't stand to touch anything dusty or sandy or greasy or dirty or may in any stretch of the imagination have cooties. Yeah, I know. Odd trade for a guy with those issues. :laughing:


I am extremely reluctant t get my hands dirty the first time. Once I'm in I'm in without thought. Always thought that was odd for someone that works with his hands.

Good Luck
Dave


----------

